# the squeeze is on



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

or is the fix in?

crude oil has went from about 91 per barrel down to 84., yet gas has went from $3.19 to $3.34. home heating oil up over 3.53 a gal.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> or is the fix in?
> 
> crude oil has went from about 91 per barrel down to 84., yet gas has went from $3.19 to $3.34. home heating oil up over 3.53 a gal.


gas here has been steadily declining for 2 weeks, it's $2.88/gallon here... yet diesel is $3.55/gallon... go figure 

if people don't buy it when it's "too expensive" then the price *will* come down


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Canadian oil shale...*

A PBS radio report said that Canada is now one of our biggest suppliers of crude oil extracted from the oil shale fields in Alberta. The reason that the gas prices are inconsistent with the barrel price of crude oil is the impact of this Canadian oil. Most of this supply is pipe-lined into the states, but the pipelines are concentrated in the central area of the country. Since there is a lot of crude available to these areas, the price of the finished product is lower than in the other areas of the USA that rely on oil that comes from other oil producing countries.

A drop in crude prices is not immediately reflected in the pump price until the oil that is already in the supply chain has been used in the refineries. Add that to the fact that the refineries, depending on the time of the year, are "tuned" to maximize gasoline production, or heating distillates, as the driving/vacation or heating season approaches. This results in prices seemingly not making sense to the average consumer. 

This country has oil off the coasts, oil shale, coal, natural gas and an overabundance of fools in the government who will not allow us to make the best use of our resources.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I read in the financial news today that China has bought in to American oil & gas and we will start drilling and pumping for China. Now,wait a minute, the American government won't drill for American oil for American people but we will do it for China. Thanks Washington you've done it again.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> I read in the financial news today that China has bought in to American oil & gas and we will start drilling and pumping for China. Now,wait a minute, the American government won't drill for American oil for American people but we will do it for China. Thanks Washington you've done it again.


they've forgotten just WHO is "the boss"...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't no boss, just a bunch a clowns with fat pockets an no brains. Don't think there be no hope in site.

Fuel will continue ta go up until the public screams enough, they ain't got the sense ta scream yet.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

We need Egyptian and Iranian-sized protests all over America in every state until we take over D.C.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

efbjr said:


> Most of this supply is pipe-lined into the states, but the pipelines are concentrated in the central area of the country.


You wouldn't be referring to the 36" pipe that goes through my yard... would you? 

I knew there was an easement and a pipe buried back there when I bought the place but I was thinking 3"-6" pipe. The pipeline owner came in a few years ago to do maintenace and check it out. They dug up half our neighbors yard. About 30' wide, 100' long and 20' deep in order to inspect the whole pipe. That's when I found out it was 36" in size! Comes down from Canada and off to refineries somewhere. They had major equipment in there to do the excavating and thankfully didn't find any problems. I'd hate to wake up to a gusher in my yard someday.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Jackpot!...*



CulexPipiens said:


> You wouldn't be referring to the 36" pipe that goes through my yard... would you?
> 
> I knew there was an easement and a pipe buried back there when I bought the place but I was thinking 3"-6" pipe. The pipeline owner came in a few years ago to do maintenace and check it out. They dug up half our neighbors yard. About 30' wide, 100' long and 20' deep in order to inspect the whole pipe. That's when I found out it was 36" in size! Comes down from Canada and off to refineries somewhere. They had major equipment in there to do the excavating and thankfully didn't find any problems. I'd hate to wake up to a gusher in my yard someday.


Yeah...that's a big pipe!  At least they buried it! Out of sight...out of mind! :sssh: I keep hearing about people in Nigeria tapping into the exposed pipelines to steal fuel and setting off massive explosions and fires that kill scores of people.  Maybe you can tap into it after TEOCAWKI for the residual oil? :scratch


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Everyday I see such waste with the American public and fuel. For instance my neighbor and his family of 4, in the evening each one will go to town at least twice(each in their own car). We live 7 miles from the nearest store. DH and I have a rule if we don't get IT before we leave town after work in the evening IT can wait till tomorrow. If we all would plan better and use less fule, maybe prices would come down. Sometimes you have to hit these guys in the pocket book before they realize "They need us".


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Woody Deleted it


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Everyday I see such waste with the American public and fuel. For instance my neighbor and his family of 4, in the evening each one will go to town at least twice(each in their own car). We live 7 miles from the nearest store. DH and I have a rule if we don't get IT before we leave town after work in the evening IT can wait till tomorrow. If we all would plan better and use less fule, maybe prices would come down. Sometimes you have to hit these guys in the pocket book before they realize "They need us".


You nailed my procedures right there. Once home from work I do not leave. Friday when I get home I do not leave until Monday for work. If I need supplies for whatever project I get usually get them Friday on the way home.

I also have driving plans. It is 28.4 miles to work and 15 miles to the nearest store, from home. I can take one of several ways home to hit a certain store. My main shopping day is Friday. I have a circular route (32.something miles) where I can hit 5 stores; two grocery (for different sale items) hardware, garden supply and ABC. If I forget something and remember soon enough I will go back one mile, no more, to get it. I also hypermile and can reliable get 55 mpg out of my vehicle EPA rated 32.5 mpg. That is in the summer, winter I struggle to get over 40 mpg some days with 45 mpg an average tank. And yes, I do check the mileage with every tank. Since 2008 I have prepared for $5.00+ gasoline. I could go to work and back every day (~300 miles) for a week on 5 gallons or less IF I had to. If anyone does not think expensive energy is on the way, and prepare for it as best as they can, they are in serious trouble!!!


----------



## LadyIvy (Jan 16, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ain't no boss, just a bunch a clowns with fat pockets an no brains. Don't think there be no hope in site.
> 
> Fuel will continue ta go up until the public screams enough, they ain't got the sense ta scream yet.


I agree completely, problem is that by the time enough people wake up and start screaming it could very well be too late. There's only so much oil to go around.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm suprized that no one mentioned the NASCAR races and the fuel they burn to go and from them .. the same with all sporting events, just think of how much gas would be saved if people just watched the events on TV


----------

